# #MAPG 2021 - What would you like to see at the gathering?



## Crashmph (Apr 16, 2021)

We are finalizing the list of demonstrations and presentations at the #MAPG 2021 event in Virginia this July. The event will be held IN PERSON at the National Convention Center in Lansdowne, VA on July 24th & 25th, 2021.

For now we have a few locked in demonstrations to include:

Bespoke/Kitless pens
Off-Center Drilling & Turning - keeping the painted surface of historic woods or charred surface of whiskey barrels on the finished pen.
Ring Turning Basics
NeJe Laser usage
Clear and Label Casting
Pick your 8 favorite topics.


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you for the votes so far!


----------

